# Basic TV and Internet



## clarabelle (30 Jan 2015)

Hi! I have been living in Ireland a few years, but always shared a house. So I have never had to set up TV and internet.  I am looking for a basic tv access - ie the 17 channels.  And reasonable internet (not gaming, but I watch some TV, and social media, and doing masters online) I am not keen to pay €70-80/month for this!  

I am moving to a house that has dish, but no landline.  I don't need landline. 

Does anyone have any recommendations? I can only find UPC, Sky and Eircom, and they are all pricey (cheap for first 3-4 months).  
Thanks in advance


----------



## TTI (31 Jan 2015)

Two options for broadband... 
Depending on your area, wireless or DSL over the phone line. Both are 30 euro, including the landline rental if you go for the DSL.

SaorView is free, there are the RTE / TV3 players online.
You can also subscribe to the channels over the internet at  for €6 a month.


----------



## Kimmagegirl (31 Jan 2015)

Can you just pay aertv €6 per month for the TV channels without being part of any bundle package with Magnet. For example if I am with another broadband provider can I just sign up to the aertv stations for €6 per month?
Is it live streaming rather than delayed? I notice there is no UTV nor Channel 4.


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2015)

Kimmagegirl said:


> For example if I am with another broadband provider can I just sign up to the aertv stations for €6 per month?



Yes. 



Kimmagegirl said:


> Is it live streaming rather than delayed?



Streaming.


----------



## clarabelle (1 Feb 2015)

and (stupid question... not tech savy) can you watch that through tv, not just laptop?


----------



## Lightning (1 Feb 2015)

clarabelle said:


> can you watch that through tv, not just laptop?



You can watch it through the TV but you need the right hardware for that. 

Options include (1) hooking a HDMI cable from your laptop to your TV, (2) buying an Android TV box, such as the Minix X8-H, and then download the AerTV Android app.


----------



## Kimmagegirl (1 Feb 2015)

So for circa €72 a year I can watch my live TV programmes excluding UTV and BBC without having to get any dish, aerial etc just the inconvenience of watching on my laptop.  At the moment I am paying €430 to UPC and rising plus TV licence for practically the same product.
Also it is not really any inconvenience to watch on my laptop as I am now downloading most programmes anyway for free and have become used to it.


----------



## Lightning (1 Feb 2015)

Yeah, the future is streaming, not Satellite TV nor cable TV.

You don't even need to deal with the inconvenience of watching streaming on your laptop. An Android TV box can be picked up cheaply, is very easy to use, and enables streaming on your TV.

Cord cutting is growing in favour of streaming. The annual saving is massive.


----------



## Kimmagegirl (1 Feb 2015)

By Cord cutting do you mean selectively choosing the programmes that you want to watch, either by watching the various delayed programme "players" like  RTE player, Film on plus , downloads etc, or by paying a small fee to watch certain programmes etc rather than paying a big annual lump sum to a company who will provide you with 100's of channels that you don't watch or need?


----------



## flowerman (1 Feb 2015)

IPTV and Cat6 is the way forward.Thats how I watch my worldwide FTA TV.I get 120mb bb and unlimited calls from UPC for 30 euro a month,after I rang up and demanded the best possible deal.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/16269637191/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/15886202762/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/15886202592/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/15805342171/


----------



## flowerman (1 Feb 2015)

clarabelle said:


> Hi! I have been living in Ireland a few years, but always shared a house. So I have never had to set up TV and internet.  I am looking for a basic tv access - ie the 17 channels.  And reasonable internet (not gaming, but I watch some TV, and social media, and doing masters online) I am not keen to pay €70-80/month for this!
> 
> I am moving to a house that has dish, but no landline.  I don't need landline.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightning (1 Feb 2015)

Kimmagegirl said:


> By Cord cutting do you mean selectively choosing the programmes that you want to watch, either by watching the various delayed programme "players" like RTE player, Film on plus , downloads etc, or by paying a small fee to watch certain programmes etc rather than paying a big annual lump sum to a company who will provide you with 100's of channels that you don't watch or need?



Exactly. Moving from a large bundled package with a large annual fee to streaming video on demand and other online streaming services.


----------



## michaelm (4 Feb 2015)

If the house has a dish it may have a satellite box so you'll get plenty of free-to-air channels.  Or you can buy a satellite box for about €80 in Powercity.  Or perhaps you have a TV with a built-in satellite tuner (many LG's have this).  UPC limitless 120Mb broadband is €40/month (€20 for first 4 months, 18 month contract) . . if you split the UPC broadband cable you should be able to get the 17 analogue channels (if your TV can tune in such).


----------



## clarabelle (4 Feb 2015)

yes, I am this techno slow! so sorry for all the questions!

I am not in the house yet, so not sure if it has satellite tuner.  I was considering UPC for broadband, how do you split the cable? And how would I know if I can tune in if I do this


----------



## clarabelle (4 Feb 2015)

hmm... looking at the splitting idea! So I can pay for the broadband, just get adapter (splitter) and tune in the 17 channels?


----------



## flowerman (4 Feb 2015)

michaelm said:


> If the house has a dish it may have a satellite box so you'll get plenty of free-to-air channels.  Or you can buy a satellite box for about €80 in Powercity.  Or perhaps you have a TV with a built-in satellite tuner (many LG's have this).  UPC limitless 120Mb broadband is €40/month (€20 for first 4 months, 18 month contract) . . if you split the UPC broadband cable you should be able to get the 17 analogue channels (if your TV can tune in such).



I think thats highly illegal and also theft of a service.


----------



## michaelm (5 Feb 2015)

clarabelle said:


> hmm... looking at the splitting idea! So I can pay for the broadband, just get adapter (splitter) and tune in the 17 channels?


That's what I do.  You need to be a little bit handy to split the signal, although if you can wire a plug you could probably do it.  Some newer TVs may not be able to tune in an analogue signal via the RF input.





flowerman said:


> I think thats highly illegal and also theft of a service.


You may be over thinking.


----------



## flowerman (5 Feb 2015)

michaelm said:


> You may be over thinking.



This has been discussed on other TV,Tech and Satelite forums and it is a theft of a service.

So do you advocate the theft of a service?


Would you like it if someone hacked into one of your services and got a service off your house for free?
Id say you would be none too happy.


----------



## michaelm (6 Feb 2015)

flowerman said:


> So do you advocate the theft of a service?


Steady Cochise; I'm not breaking any laws.


----------

